# [SOLVED] Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem



## RyanIbanezMan (May 8, 2011)

I'm new here, so I hope this is in the right place. Oh and hi :wave:

Down to business then. When I plug this controller into any of my computer's USB ports, I don't get the usual USB connection noise (lowbeep-highbeep) but instead I get 3 low beep tones in quick succession. I've tried the front ports as well as each of the back ports.

The controller works fine in the XBOX 360 and no other USB devices are having problems. Tested this with my iPod, phone and mouse. So I'm guessing that rules out a power problem.

When I uninstall it under device manager (Xbox 360 Peripherals section) and then plug it back in, I get the same noises and a bubble telling me that a problem has occurred installing my new hardware etc.

After this first "problem" bubble I get no warning anytime after this I plug it in, just the 3 beeps and a non-working controller.

Also I'm not using an AMI BIOS, so that can't be my 3-beep problem.

I've googled and I can't find any questions specific enough/nobody has the same problem. So can any of you help? Please? :grin:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

what windows version do you have ?
and have you installed the 360 software 
How to connect an XBOX 360 Controller for Windows to a computer - Your Digital Life - Microsoft NZ


----------



## RyanIbanezMan (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

I'm using Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3.

I have installed that software, and until recently it worked. Can't figure this out at all and I'm reluctant to do a full format/reinstall of windows but it's looking like that's my only way =/

This is the error that I get in device manager

The driver for this device might be corrupted, or your system may be running low on memory or other resources. (Code 3)

It can't be running low on memory because I have 2GB of RAM and it's never had a problem. Also I can use flash drives and my iPod in the same USB ports.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*



> and until recently it worked.


have your tried a recovery 

start>
programs>
accessories>
system tools>
system restore>
choose a date before the issue started


----------



## RyanIbanezMan (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

None of the restore points are early enough sadly.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

sorry, out of ideas now


----------



## RyanIbanezMan (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

Alright, thanks for the help anyway


----------



## RyanIbanezMan (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

Well I fixed it, for anyone else having this problem.

>Device Manager
>>Xbox 360 Controller for Windows
>>>Properties
>>>>Update Driver
>>>>>Don't connect to windows update
>>>>>>Install from a list or specific location
>>>>>>>Don't search, I will choose the driver to install

There were 2 drivers there, either of them will work. Not sure why this worked since I already had these drivers installed but it fixed it so I'm not complaining.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Wired XBOX 360 Controller Connection Problem*

excellent - thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------

